# Not getting reply notifications?



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'm not getting reply notifications by e mail?

My profile states that they are switched on.....

Any ideas?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Tell Jae - it's packed in again


----------

